# 2008 Altima TPMS light - want to disable



## Fman (Sep 26, 2009)

We have 67k miles on our 2008 Nissan Altima Hybrid, so far its been a pretty good car overall. However, I already had to replace one of the tire pressure sensors at 46k miles ($150 + labor) and yesterday my dealer informed me there is another one that has taken a dump. This explains the flashing tire pressure light on the dash. My friend has an 09 Altima and he already had to replace one of his tire pressor sensors.

I think Nissan is sticking it to people on this, when the battery gets low you have to replace the entire valve assembly ($280 with labor). I want to take the light out of the dash to disable it. I could really care less about it, I usually always check my tire pressure monthly anyway.

I am looking for a step by step to remove the gauge cluster and get to the dash lights and remove the TPMS bulb to permanently disable it from ever coming on again. Does anyone here have a video or link that would explain to me how to do this?

Thanks for any feedback...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The cluster is an integrated meter assembly; I don't think you can remove the bulb. I replaced mine with TPMS sensors from Dorman products. I got them from Rockauto.com for my Pathfinder for $45 each and a lifetime warranty. FYI, while it's legal to drive with the TPMS light illuminated, it's not legal to disable the system or the warning lamp. In the US, a functional TPMS warning light is required under Federal requirement FMVSS 138. Some people just put a pic of a loved one on the cluster to cover the light, or a business card. You really should keep the system operable. You may check your pressures on a regular basis, but the TPMS will alert the driver if a sudden leak occurs while driving. It's a good system, but they should have designed sensors with replaceable batteries!


----------



## Quadrider (Sep 14, 2008)

ALL auto companies should design a TPMS sensor that uses the movement of the tire to generate energy to power/charge the sensor similar to the older wrist watches that wound themselves from the movement of your arm.


----------

